
Ethereum Scam on Brian Acton's #deletefacebook Tweet - skaul
http://shivankaul.com/blog/2018/03/21/scamming-on-brian-actons-tweet.html
======
siruncledrew
This scam is always the same, no matter which famous person is used. There is
no such thing as "send me $5 and get back $15". It's stunning people haven't
caught on yet considering crypto scams are everywhere on Twitter.

